# [Nota de difusión] Software VisualTFT



## Fogonazo (Ene 12, 2011)

*Software VisualTFT de mikroelektronika* (06/01/2011)


​

*Mikroelektronica ha presentado su software para el desarrollo rápido de GUIs TFT.*

*Visual TFT* inicia una pequeña revolución en la forma de crear interfaces gráficos.
Esta herramienta es realmente fantástica. Hemos trabajado con él cerca de un mes, escribiendo toda clase de aplicaciones grandes y divertidas añadiendo prestaciones extra.
Es realmente cómodo trabajar con Visual TFT.
Tiene un interfaz de usuario rápido e intuitivo, al igual que cualquier otro editor gráfico vectorial. Gracia a la potencia de las bibliotecas TFT y TFT Touch Panel, Visual TFT puede crear automáticamente el código de GUIs complejos, permitiendo que nos centremos en el diseño de aplicaciones TFT.

Mikroelektronika ha escrito también seis grades ejemplos de demostración que pueden resultar muy útiles para el usuario. 

Mikroelektronika te invita a ver el vídeo demostrativo y a visitar la página web Visual TFT para más información, donde además podrás descargar una demostración gratuita para empezar a practicar de inmediato.

*Más info.*

Autor: Redacción Elektor


----------

